

Dilbert Creator Outsources His Work - To His Readers - twampss
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/4/dilbert_goes_web_2_0

======
wallflower
Some of Dilbert's content comes from anonymous email submissions. This is a
game-like twist.

------
cbarning
Too much fun. Almost as much fun as creating your own with Bitstrips.

